# Character Free, Faceless Nativity Scene..



## Coram Deo (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I know what everybody will say but I wanted to see if I am surprised or not.....

Today I saw a nativity scene set at a Amish store that was faceless and character free.... Just blank faces for Mary, Joseph and Baby Jesus.... No wise men in sight of display for sell...

What are your thoughts on this concept? I know some Reformed people are ok with the movie Ben Hir because they never show Jesus' face or his characteristic facial features in the movie but always from the back and from afar....

Would a Faceless, Character Free nativity display still be in violation of the second commandment?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2007)

I say yes it is still a violation of the commandment. Afterall, who does the faceless figure represent?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is there a body of Jesus? If so, it is still a violation of 2nd commandment. As said above, it depicts our Lord.


----------



## Coram Deo (Nov 21, 2007)

So would the movie Ben Hur be wrong then? They never show his face and he is always afar but they show generic body from afar.... I have heard Reformed Baptist ministers preach against the "Passion" and the "Nativity Story" because of violation of the second commandment but they love to watch "Ben Hur"....

What do you make of this?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 21, 2007)

thunaer said:


> So would the movie Ben Hur be wrong then? They never show his face and he is always afar but they show generic body from afar.... I have heard Reformed Baptist ministers preach against the "Passion" and the "Nativity Story" because of violation of the second commandment but they love to watch "Ben Hur"....
> 
> What do you make of this?



Not all of us love to watch Ben Hur--but I wouldn't make too much of it. Sometimes people are inconsistent. Sometimes they don't think through principles. It's a flaw most of us have.


----------

